# Rio, a new wonderful olympic city!



## xyzclone (Jan 10, 2009)

*Visit Rio, few the passion, open your mind, know the liberty, discovery the beauty, talk with people...LIVE!!!*















Skyline & Downtown

























































































































































Port of Rio.






















































Barra da Tijuca - Olympic neighborhood


























































































City Music.









Beaches









Ipanema


















Ipanema & Leblon



























The princess - Copacabana


















Copacabana's Streets




































Lage Garden









Hotels


















Others...































































International Airport














Making...


----------



## City of Rain (Jun 1, 2009)

wow, i love the video and the pictures..

rio is definitely far up on my list in terms of cities i want to visit.

it reminds me of Barcelona in many ways  which is a city i absolutely adore.

i cant wait to see the olympic games in rio, and until then i hope you can post some more beautiful pics of this great city!


----------

